# Deer antler chew...really?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking for a new chew for my dog and have been reading about deer antler chews. I work with a few hunters and they have antlers from deers they have taken in the past. Ranging from the last 5 years or so. Would it be safe to give my dog the antlers to chew on from deer this old? Also, are the deer antlers that you can buy treated in any way to make the safe?? 

I have read that people find antlers in the woods while hiking and give them to their dogs to chew on but wanted to make sure before I give my pup the antlers. Thanks.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Some deer antlers are 'cleaned and processed' to the point that they are very dry and they tend to crumble. There's one brand in particular that comes to mind. They are a very stark white and which is not their natural color. 

You can find places to buy antlers in a more natural unprocessed state and they tend to cost a fortune. The good news is they last for a very long time.

If you have hunter friends that will part with antlers, or you can find discarded antlers in the woods.. I envy you.

I know people that often find the discarded antlers in the woods. They just clean them up a little and cut them into the appropriate size for their dog. Lucky people!!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

My family has an old stash of antlers that the dogs get and they LOVE them! I've never had an issue with splintering and they last forever, even with two very agressive chewers. I haven't bought another "store" chew toy for them since. I agree with Reno, if you can get someone to give them to you for free or cheap then you are one lucky camper!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Both Ella and Charlie LOVE their antler chews


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

The people on my pit bull forum RAVE about natural deer antlers (not processed or cooked and store bought). They say the trick is finding them in the woods. If they can brag they survive their pitties then I imagine they're pretty durable.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I use them too-- the dogs love them-but I am in agreement with the other posters- make sure that they are not processed. The natural unprocessed ones don't splinter and last a long time.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

another antler fan here...they are awesome. wash them off and go for it


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

The ones I am getting coulndnt be more unprocessed. They are right from the source to my pups toy box.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

croll326 said:


> The ones I am getting coulndnt be more unprocessed. They are right from the source to my pups toy box.


I'm jealous!!! 

Just cut them into the appropriate size for your dog. Can't remember if it was this board or another but someone gave the whole rack to their dog and couldn't understand why the dog was afraid of them....


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

my dogs love antlers too, wish I could find them in the woods, that would be awesome.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

Renoman said:


> I'm jealous!!!
> 
> Just cut them into the appropriate size for your dog. Can't remember if it was this board or another but someone gave the whole rack to their dog and couldn't understand why the dog was afraid of them....



ROFLMAO woow some people!!


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

here they are!


----------



## AntlerChews (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi All
I thought I would post here since we do make and sell them. I do know that the "cleaned, processsed" are usually lower grade antlers that are already dry etc. We only use fresh antler that has not weathered too much. I buy antlers for our business of making Antler Lighting, Furniture and Home Decor and don't buy junk as quality is our main concern. Our Antler dog chews are sanded smooth on all edges and the dogs love them as they are loaded with nutrients, have no odor and will not splinter and last much longer than any other chew toy.

http://www.crookedcreekantlerart.com/Antler-Pet-Chews_c_211.html

Eric Carr
owner
Crooked Creek Antler Art
www.crookedcreekantlerart.com


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

I just joined and have a question about deer, elk and moose antlers for dogs. My husband has access to deer antlers through a friend of his who owns a lodge in Canada. From what i am reading I can just cut them into pieces and give them to the dogs without cleaning them at all?? What if there are bugs or something in the antlers? What about disease? Shouldn't they at the very least be sprayed with something, like peroxide or something? I know the ones that you buy must be treated somehow because they are actually white. My 2 Golden Retriever girls just LOVE them - even treated or whatever they do to them. We have many dogs in our family that would just love them but I am afraid they will get sick on antlers that are not treated somehow. Any suggestions?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

My son works on a deer farm . No we don't clean them, other than a water rinse. There aren't parasites in them, could possibly be on them though. Just as they can be in the soil, on sticks, grass etc.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Renoman said:


> I'm jealous!!!
> 
> Just cut them into the appropriate size for your dog. Can't remember if it was this board or another but someone gave the whole rack to their dog and couldn't understand why the dog was afraid of them....



My 40lb ACD/JRT mix found a whole rack in the woods while I was running with her a few years ago, she wasn't scared...she was DETERMINED to bring it home . I had to help her, but we did it. But, then there is probably NOTHING that will scare this particular mix, I haven't found it yet, after 14 years of living with her. She attempted to herd a big Angus bull at a friend's house, when he got mad, she just got more mad!


----------

